# Detailing/valeting in France



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Had a quick look around the forum and there seems to be no where in France to buy detailing/ cleaning products over there the wife's family wana move over there next year and thought I might be able to set up an online business over selling etc !! Could this be a way of making an income ?? Won't need to earn loads as wont have a mortgage or anything to pay :thumb:


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Maybe there's not much call for it in france hence no suppliers


----------

